# Eurovision 2012



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2012)

Τι λέτε; Θα κερδίσει φέτος η Ρωσία;

[video=youtube;9fn2WPWOi3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9fn2WPWOi3Q#![/video]


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2012)

Το κύριο πρόβλημα του συγκροτήματος είναι ότι δεν ακούγονται σα συγκρότημα. Έχουν κάνει καμια πρόβα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2012)

Για διαφήμιση του 11888, καλό είναι. Κατά τ' άλλα, ελπίζω μέχρι το διαγωνισμό να το έχουν ξεπεράσει εκείνοι που ψηφίζουν.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Μόλις άκουσα στην ΕΤ1 και το τραγούδι που θα ψήφιζα αν ψήφιζα στην Eurovision. 

Gréta Salóme & Jónsi - Never Forget (Iceland)


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

«Never forget Iceland»; Ο εθνικός ύμνος των αντιμνημονιακών είναι;


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

Νομίζω ανακάλυψα πως ο σκληρός πυρήνας του ευρώ θα εξωθήσει την Ελλάδα έξω από την ευρωζώνη: Θα μας βγάλουν πρώτους στη Γιουροβίζιον, οπότε θα χρεοκοπήσουμε ατάκτως κατά την προσπάθειά μας να διοργανώσουμε την εκδήλωση για το 2013.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 23, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως αγαπώ το τούρκικο τραγούδι -και κυρίως το βίντεο. Λες και ξεμπάρκαρε το πλήρωμα από το καράβι του Επιδημαΐς και πήγε κατευθείαν για μασάζ στον οίκο του Littlefinger. Ο τραγουδιστής, δε, άπαιχτος.


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2012)

Porkcastle said:


> Λες και ξεμπάρκαρε το πλήρωμα από το καράβι του Επιδημαΐς και πήγε κατευθείαν για μασάζ στον οίκο του Littlefinger.


Η χαρά της διακειμενικής αναφοράς...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2012)

Φινλανδία ήταν πολύ καλή, αλλά δεν πέρασε. Η Αλβανία εξίσου καλή και μάλλον καλύτερη, πέρασε στα τελικά. Το κυπραϊκό και το ελληνικό ήταν σχεδόν το ίδιο τραγούδι.


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η Αλβανία εξίσου καλή και μάλλον καλύτερη, πέρασε στα τελικά.


Εμένα η Αλβανία μου φάνηκε φάλτσα, συγκεκριμένα θα μπορούσε άνετα να παίξει την κακιά σε ριμέικ των Αβέντζερς, και επίσης αγριεύτηκα με αυτό το μαλλί που είχε περασμένο στο λαιμό σαν συκωταριά.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Έχω βάλει σ' ένα φάκελο και ακούω πότε πότε τα 18 κορυφαία σύμφωνα με τους μπούκηδες, μόνο που έχω αφαιρέσει αυτό το θλιβερό (pathetic) με τις Ρωσίδες (άκου εκεί νούμερο 2 στα στοιχήματα!) και έβαλα την Αλβανία στη θέση του (χτες ήταν στον πάτο η Αλβανία, αλλά σήμερα έχει ανέβει στη 16η θέση — φωνακλού είναι η Αλβανίδα, όχι παράφωνη, Παλ). Ναι, το παρακολουθώ επιστημονικά φέτος. Η ευρωμιζέρια θέλει ευρωγκλαμουριά.

Εξακολουθεί να μου αρέσει η Ισλανδία, αλλά μόνο στο πρώτο μισό. Το σουηδικό, που προβλέπουν όλοι ότι θα κερδίσει, είναι καλύτερο να το βλέπεις παρά να το ακούς: η μαροκινή Σουηδέζα έχει μια περίεργη σεξουαλικότητα. Η Κύπρος έχει ανέβει αρκετά σκαλιά επειδή το τραγούδι της σε κερδίζει όσο το ακούς. Η έκπληξη για μένα είναι ότι μου αρέσει όλο και πιο πολύ το αγγλικό με τον Χάμπερντινκ, σχεδόν σαν τα γεροντίστικα του Τζόνι Κας (αν του έλειπαν και οι δύο κορόνες, θα ήταν πιο εύπεπτο). Θα χάσουν πολλά λεφτά στα στοιχήματα οι Εγγλέζοι, που στοιχηματίζουν πατριωτικά. 

Πλάκα δεν έχει να ασχολείσαι με τα ανούσια;


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Ποιος Χάμπερντινκ; Ο Ένγκελμπερτ;;; 

(Έτοιμη ήμουν να ρωτήσω, καλέ ζει ακόμα αυτός; )

Τώρα μπήκα γιουτούμπι και το άκουσα! Πιο σλο πεθαίνεις από τα χασμουρητά :devil::devil:

Μη μου θυμώνεις Νικελίνο μου, επίτηδες τα λέω για να σε κουρντίσω...:inno::inno:

Edit: Εγώ το έχασα ψες. Έχει και σήμερις;

Edit edit: Engelbert Humperdinck. Το βάζαμε για γλωσσοδέτη, χεχε


----------



## Rogerios (May 23, 2012)

Εγώ θα πω τον καημό μου που δεν πέρασε χτες η Ελβετία: σαν να ακούς εναλλακτική σκωτσέζικη ροκ σκηνή στα τέλη των έητις, κάτι σαν Goodbye Mr. Mackenzie, δύο τόνους πιο ποπ, αλλά με άστοχη εμφάνιση/ σκηνική παρουσία. Αλλά τι δουλειά είχαν στη Γιουροβίζιον; [κρίμα επίσης για τον αποκλεισμό των Ισραηλινών με το απόλυτο κιτς άσμα - και τον απολύτως κιτς ερμηνευτή]

Ελληνικό και κυπραίικο φαίνονται μια χαρά για τη δουλειά που πάνε να κάνουν (το ελληνικό με εντόνως βλαχομπαρόκ απόχρωση και όχι μόνο, αλλά αρέσουν αυτά στο "απαιτητικό" - για στήθος και μπούτι - κοινό του διαγωνισμού). Μια παρατήρηση μόνο για την κυπριακή συμμετοχή: είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση (αποκομισθείσα από την επανειλημμένη θέαση/ ακρόαση βίντεο μπαρμποτραγουδιών) ότι η Ήβη Αδάμου είναι μια δροσερή κι όμορφη κοπέλα. Αυτό το νεκρόφιλο μακιγιάζ και οι σακούλες σουπερμάρκετ κάτω από τα μάτια τι γύρευαν χτές;

Για το ρωσικό, η μόνη λέξη που του αξίζει είναι η εκπόρνευση. Θα μου αντιτάξετε ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό οι "καλλιτέχνιδες" θα εξασφαλίσουν τα φάρμακα τριών χρόνων. Μπορεί, αλλά αυτό ακριβώς δεν είναι η εκπόρνευση;

Κατά τα λοιπά: ωραίο το ισλανδικό στη λογική "αξιοπρεπές μπαλλαντερό τραγούδι που δέκα δευτερόλεπτα αφότου το άκουσες αδυνατείς να θυμηθείς τον ρυθμό". Και κρατώ από τη μολδαβική συμμετοχή το γεγονός ότι, όπως είχε ήδη διαρρεύσει, ο ερμηνευτής είναι τέλειος σωσίας του Έντουαρντ Νόρτον.
Κρίμα για τον Εγκελβέρτο που ήθελε να πάει να μπλέξει στα βαθιά γεράματα, διότι θα πάει άπατος (και μεταξύ μας, δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να διακριθεί ουσιαστικά κάποιο από τα τραγούδια των χωρών που πέρασαν απευθείας στον τελικό - των διοργανωτών περιλαμβανομένων, μια και φαίνεται να ζήλεψαν τη βίσσεια "δόξα", στο ελαφρώς αξιοπρεπέστερο).


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μη μου θυμώνεις Νικελίνο μου, επίτηδες τα λέω για να σε κουρντίσω...:inno::inno:



Θα δυσκολευτείς. Δεν έχω βρει ακόμα άνθρωπο να ακούει όσα είδη μουσικής ακούω, οπότε δεν θα διστάσω να πω ότι ο τελευταίος μου έρωτας είναι το μιούζικαλ Ματίλντα. Άλλωστε, μετά τον Χάμπερντινκ, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να ακούσω κι έναν Χούμπερντινκ.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Εγώ θα πω τον καημό μου που δεν πέρασε χτες η Ελβετία: σαν να ακούς εναλλακτική σκωτσέζικη ροκ σκηνή στα τέλη των έητις, κάτι σαν Goodbye Mr. Mackenzie, δύο τόνους πιο ποπ, αλλά με άστοχη εμφάνιση/ σκηνική παρουσία.


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις! Ξέχασα να το σχολιάσω. Το είχα στα φαβορί και μου θύμιζαν Joy Division (κυρίως γιατί δυσκολεύομαι να ξεχωρίσω τους καινούργιους.)


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Joy Division (ή κάτι σαν) στην Εβροβιζιόν; Καλέ εγώ έχασα πολλά! (Τρέχω να το ακούσω!)





nickel said:


> Θα δυσκολευτείς. Δεν έχω βρει ακόμα άνθρωπο να ακούει όσα είδη μουσικής ακούω, οπότε δεν θα διστάσω να πω ότι ο τελευταίος μου έρωτας είναι το μιούζικαλ Ματίλντα. Άλλωστε, μετά τον Χάμπερντινκ, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να ακούσω κι έναν Χούμπερντινκ.



Μπα, η κολλητή μου ομνύει στο όνομα του Μπαχ -θεωρεί ότι είναι η απόδειξη πως υπάρχει θεός- αλλά στο κινητό της έχει το σήμα της Ζίνας! Πιο πολυσυλλεκτικό άτομο στο θέμα της μουσικής δεν υπάρχει.
Εκείνη όμως είναι καθηγήτρια κιθάρας. What's* your* excuse? :twit: Ok, don't answer that!


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Εγώ θα πω τον καημό μου που δεν πέρασε χτες η Ελβετία: σαν να ακούς εναλλακτική σκωτσέζικη ροκ σκηνή στα τέλη των έητις, κάτι σαν Goodbye Mr. Mackenzie, δύο τόνους πιο ποπ, αλλά με άστοχη εμφάνιση/ σκηνική παρουσία. Αλλά τι δουλειά είχαν στη Γιουροβίζιον; [κρίμα επίσης για τον αποκλεισμό των Ισραηλινών με το απόλυτο κιτς άσμα - και τον απολύτως κιτς ερμηνευτή]



Κι εμένα μού άρεσε η Ελβετία. Θα διαφωνήσω όμως ως προς το στυλ. Ήταν τελείως U2. Εμφάνιση, μουσική, ακόμα και η φωνή του τραγουδιστή, όλα ήταν U2.



nickel said:


> Θα δυσκολευτείς. Δεν έχω βρει ακόμα άνθρωπο να ακούει όσα είδη μουσικής ακούω.



Πιστεύω πως άνετα σε κοντράρω, εκτός κι αν ακούς low bap.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πιστεύω πως άνετα σε κοντράρω, εκτός κι αν ακούς low bap.


Μόνο αυτό θα σου πω:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ά-γιουτιουμπάκια&p=80594&viewfull=1#post80594

Διότι έχω και πολύ μεγαλύτερες εκπλήξεις...


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μόνο αυτό θα σου πω:
> 
> έχω και πολύ μεγαλύτερες εκπλήξεις...



Χε χε. Τότε πάρε αυτό εδώ και καλοφάγωτο! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a64A1CR1yTE&feature=related 
Κι επειδή δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με Εβροβιζιόν, μπορείς να το μετακινήσεις όπου κρίνεις ότι ταιριάζει. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μόνο αυτό θα σου πω...
> Διότι έχω και πολύ μεγαλύτερες εκπλήξεις...



Πες μας ότι ακούς και μίνιμαλ τέκνο στυλ Border Community.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Ούτε Ζίνα!


----------



## Porkcastle (May 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η έκπληξη για μένα είναι ότι μου αρέσει όλο και πιο πολύ το αγγλικό με τον Χάμπερντινκ, σχεδόν σαν τα γεροντίστικα του Τζόνι Κας (αν του έλειπαν και οι δύο κορόνες, θα ήταν πιο εύπεπτο)


 
Εντάξει, το τούρκικο το αγαπώ γιατί έχει πολύ γέλιο αλλά για μένα το αγγλικό είναι το μόνο τραγούδι της προκοπής στη Γιουροβίζιον φέτος και, γενικότερα, ένα από τα καλύτερα γιουροβιζιονικά που έχω ακούσει. Η μελωδία έχει κάτι το μεσαιωνικό και από την άλλη είναι τόσο torch που θα μπορούσα άνετα να φανταστώ τον Marc Almond να το τραγουδά.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Χε χε. Τότε πάρε αυτό εδώ και καλοφάγωτο! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a64A1CR1yTE&feature=related
> Κι επειδή δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με Εβροβιζιόν, μπορείς να το μετακινήσεις όπου κρίνεις ότι ταιριάζει. ;)


Χε... χε χε. :up:


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> Χε... χε χε. :up:



Δαιμόνιε Δαεμάνε! :twit: (η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν περίμενα κάτι λιγότερο από σένα. I've got your number πια, dude!) :laugh::laugh:
(Άσε που κι από κοντά το Γιωργάκι είναι μια γλύκα -καμιά σχέση με ντίβες και άλλα μπαρμπούτσαλα, if u get my drift ;);) )


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2012)

Φυσικά δεν έχω ιδέα τι σχολιάζετε, αφού αφήνω το διαγωνισμό όλο για έκπληξη, μια και καλή το Σάββατο, κι έτσι το πολύ να έχω ακούσει δυο- τρία τραγούδια. Πάντως ο Χάμπερντινγκ από τη μια, οι Ρωσσίδες απο την άλλη, φέτος έχουμε γηριατρικό διαγωνισμό. με τη διαφορά ότι ο Χάμπερντινγκ έχει ακόμα φωνή, που όμως δε σώζει το μετριότατο άσμα. Άμα δε βγάλουν μερικές ημίγυμνες επί σκηνής (που δεν θα το κάνουν), δε βλέπω πολλές ψήφους.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Έχω αποφασίσει ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις δουλεμένη άποψη αν δεν ακούσεις τα καλύτερα τραγούδια αρκετές φορές, να αρχίσει να ξεχωρίζει η λύρα από το σιτάρ (ή κάπως έτσι). Όταν τα ακούς για πρώτη φορά, μπορεί να ενθουσιαστείς με τις γιαγιάδες για τη γραφικότητα του πράγματος ή να σε γοητέψει η κίνηση της Σουηδέζας από το Μαρόκο ή να σε απωθήσει το γηροκομικό του Χάμπερντινκ. Όταν τα ξανακούς, γίνεσαι πιο αντικειμενική για τα δικά σου γούστα. Προς το παρόν, ο Χάμπερντινκ είναι κάπου 6ος στα στοιχήματα και έχει το τραγούδι που θα μείνει να ακούγεται για περισσότερα χρόνια. Εγώ δεν θα ήθελα να πέσει η σλαβική ψήφος υπέρ του βλακώδους κατασκευάσματος της Ρωσίας. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για να κάνουμε χάζι.


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά όλα αυτά αν είσαι σε επιτροπή που διαλέγει το νικητή κι έχεις πάρει ζεστά το ρόλο του κριτή. 
Για τους υπόλοιπους που οι περισσότεροι βλέπουμε Γιουροβίζιον για το θέαμα και για την ομαδική πλάκα μια φορά αρκεί. Αν κάποιο τραγούδι ξεχωρίζει, θα ξεχωρίσει και με τη μία ακρόαση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2012)

*From Baku, With Love (And Intolerance)*
[...]
Armenia and Azerbaijan are still in a state of war over Armenia's occupation of Azerbaijan's territory of Nagorno Karabakh. Armenians are now widely, and virulently, hated in Azerbaijan, and Azerbaijan has been spending billions on its military for what appears to be an inevitable war to take back Karabakh from the Armenians. So there was the potential for some awkwardness if Armenia's Eurovision competitors and fans came to Baku. But this crisis was averted by the Armenians themselves who, bowing to pressure from their own nationalists, dropped out of the contest. Prospects for better relations through song were dim, anyway: In 2009, Azerbaijani police actually called in for questioning locals who dared vote for Armenia's Eurovision entry, tracing the votes to their cell phone. (Azercell, the mobile-phone company implicated in that incident, is an official Eurovision sponsor this year.)


----------



## azimuthios (May 26, 2012)

Μέχρι στιγμής, νομίζω ότι το μόνο κανονικό τραγούδι που μπορείς να το ακούσεις και παραέξω και να μην αλλάξεις σταθμό είναι το τζάζι, σόουλι της Ιταλίας.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Δεν μας είπες όμως ποια άλλα σου άρεσαν. 

Επιμένω, πάντως. Τα τραγούδια αυτά, που απευθύνονται σε πολύ κόσμο, είναι σαν τους νεολογισμούς: πρέπει να τα ακούσεις μερικές φορές για να αποφασίσεις ποια σου πάνε καλύτερα στο τέλος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2012)

Παραδοσιακά παρακολουθούμε την Οϊροβιζιόν ;) από το γερμανικό κρατικό, όπου ο παρουσιαστής έχει πάντα έναν «καλό» λόγο (συχνά έξυπνο) να πει στο τέλος του κάθε τραγουδιού (εκτός από αυτά που θεωρεί εξαιρετικά --και, φυσικά, το γερμανικό). Καλά λόγια είχε για το ιταλικό, το σέρβικο, την Ισπανίδα και το μαλτέζικο. Το σχόλιο για το δικό μας ήταν: αν ήταν πιο πολλά τα ρούχα θα ήταν εμπόδιο. 

Προσωπικά θα ψήφιζα μάλλον την Αμίτα Γουαϊγχάους ή πώς τη λέγανε την Ιταλίδα, τελοσπάντων.

Πάμε να δούμε τηλεψηφοφορία...


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Μάλιστα. Αναμενόμενη και δίκαιη η νίκη της Σουηδίας. Δυστυχώς, η Ρωσία δεν έπεσε, στην τρίτη ή στην εικοστή τρίτη θέση. Ευχάριστη έκπληξη τα τραγούδια του Αζερμπαϊτζάν και της Αλβανίας, που μου άρεσαν αρκετά αλλά δεν τα έβλεπαν ψηλά τα γραφεία στοιχημάτων. Πολύ χαμηλά το τραγούδι της Ελλάδας, που έκανε καλή εμφάνιση. Δείτε πού είχαν ανεβάσει την Κύπρο τα λεφτά των στοιχημάτων. Απογοητευτική η καταβαράθρωση της Νορβηγίας και, ιδίως, του ΗΒ. Μα τι στο καλό πιο χαριτωμένο είχαν οι γιαγιάδες σε σχέση με τον παππού;

Και του χρόνου, να 'μαστε καλά και να έχουμε λεφτά να ξαναστείλουμε τραγούδι. Και όρεξη να το παρακολουθήσουμε.




Τα προγνωστικά σύμφωνα με τα γραφεία στοιχημάτων όταν άρχισε η τελετή και όταν τελείωσε. Και τα τελικά, για τους 18 πρώτους:



|ΑΡΧΗ|ΤΕΛΟΣ|ΤΕΛΙΚΑ
1|Sweden|Sweden|Sweden
2|Russia|Russia|Russia
3|Serbia|Serbia|Serbia
4|Italy|Cyprus|Azerbaijan
5|Romania|Romania|Albania
6|Germany|Spain|Estonia
7|Spain|Germany|Turkey
8|Denmark|Italy|Germany
9|Ireland|Ukraine|Italy
10|Greece|Ireland|Spain
11|Ukraine|Greece|Moldova
12|Cyprus|Denmark|Romania
13|UK|Estonia|FYR Macedonia
14|Malta|UK|Lithuania
15|Iceland|Azerbaijan|Ukraine
16|Azerbaijan|Malta|Cyprus
17|Norway|Turkey|Greece
18|Turkey|Norway|Bosnia & Herzegovina


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

Η Σουηδία δεν με έπεισε ούτε για 5άδα.
Η Ρωσία, όταν πια είχα δει και τα 26 τραγούδια, ήταν δικαιότατα στη 2η θέση. Δικαιότατα! Οπότε βγάλτε συμπεράσματα για το επίπεδο των άλλων.
Η Σερβία δεν ήταν τίποτε το ξεχωριστό. Ούτε στην 20άδα μου δεν θα 'μπαινε.
Το Αζερμπαϊτζάν έκπληξη μεν, αλλά δικαιούταν μια ψηλή θέση (περισσότερο όμως στις 6-10, αν δεν έπαιζε εντός έδρας).
Η Αλβανία μ' έκανε να κλείνω αφτιά και μάτια μέχρι να τελειώσει.
Η Εσθονία ασχολίαστη, παιδί των συμμαχιών (δλδ ήταν εκείνο που απ' τις φίλα προσκείμενες ξεχώριζε κάπως, πέραν της Σουηδίας, οπότε μάζεψε πράμα).
Το ΗΒ αν μπορούσαν να δίνονται αρνητικές βαθμολογίες ευχαρίστως θα περίμενα να βρεθεί στο -360.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι, αν κάποιοι ήθελαν να μας βασανίσουν, θα μας έκλειναν μαζί σ' ένα δωμάτιο με ένα τζουκμπόξ φορτωμένο με επιλογές που θα είχαμε κάνει οι δυο μας, μισές μισές. Και το τζουκμπόξ θα έπαιζε τη μια φορά από τις δικές μου προτιμήσεις και την άλλη από τις δικές σου. Θα ήταν μια εντελώς σατανική εκδοχή του σκοτσέζικου ντους.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

Ε ναι, εννοείται πως ΑΥΤΟ θα 'ταν το απόλυτο βασανιστήριο για μας! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## azimuthios (May 27, 2012)

Ειλικρινά δεν μου άρεσε κανένα. Έχω αφήσει πίσω μου τη δεκαετία του '80 εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ή μάλλον άκουγα άλλα πράγματα ακόμα και τότε. Και λέω '80 γιατί τότε θυμάμαι που κυριαρχούσαν οι δακρύβρεχτες μπαλάντες από τις οποίες απαρτίζεται στο 70% ο διαγωνισμός αυτός. Το άλλο 30% είναι άνοστα και ενίοτε ενοχλητικά (όπως το ελληνικό) "τραγούδια" (με έμφαση στα εισαγωγικά). 

Οπότε, μόνο Ιταλία απόψε. Όπως παλαιότερα οι Athena από την Τουρκία που το έχω κάπου και το ακούω ακόμα.


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2012)

Ο φετεινός διαγωνισμός ήταν ο διαγωνισμός γκαρίσματος. Τα μισά τραγούδια είχαν από ένα σημείο όπου ο/η αοιδός εβγαζαν τα πνευμόνια τους. Μερικά είχαν περισσότερα τέτοια σημεία, βλ. Αλβανία. 
Κατά τ' άλλα πολλά αδιάφορα τραγούδια, που είναι χειρότερο από το να έχει πολλά χάλια τραγούδια.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι, αν κάποιοι ήθελαν να μας βασανίσουν, θα μας έκλειναν μαζί σ' ένα δωμάτιο με ένα τζουκμπόξ φορτωμένο με επιλογές που θα είχαμε κάνει οι δυο μας, μισές μισές. Και το τζουκμπόξ θα έπαιζε τη μια φορά από τις δικές μου προτιμήσεις και την άλλη από τις δικές σου. Θα ήταν μια εντελώς σατανική εκδοχή του σκοτσέζικου ντους.



Σε συμπαθώ.


----------



## nimnam (May 27, 2012)

Συμφωνώ! Χάλια ήταν και πάλι όλα! Και ειδικά αυτή η βλακεία της Σουηδίας με το pre-set από synthesizer των 80ς και το χαζό κεκέδισμα που το εκθιάζουν όλοι μια μπούρδα και μισή ήταν. Προσωπικά ούτε και η Ιταλία μου άρεσε, και η προσπάθεια να μοιάσει σε κάποια άλλη και εμφανισιακά και μουσικά την μειώνει ακόμη περισσότερο.



azimuthios said:


> Ειλικρινά δεν μου άρεσε κανένα. Έχω αφήσει πίσω μου τη δεκαετία του '80 εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ή μάλλον άκουγα άλλα πράγματα ακόμα και τότε. Και λέω '80 γιατί τότε θυμάμαι που κυριαρχούσαν οι δακρύβρεχτες μπαλάντες από τις οποίες απαρτίζεται στο 70% ο διαγωνισμός αυτός. Το άλλο 30% είναι άνοστα και ενίοτε ενοχλητικά (όπως το ελληνικό) "τραγούδια" (με έμφαση στα εισαγωγικά).
> 
> Οπότε, μόνο Ιταλία απόψε. Όπως παλαιότερα οι Athena από την Τουρκία που το έχω κάπου και το ακούω ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Και καλωσόρισες, nimnam. (Μα ποιος #$%@#& έβαλε τον κανόνα να είναι στα λατινικά τα χρηστώνυμα, και να πρέπει να αλλάζουμε συνέχεια το πληκτρολόγιο;) Ξεχνάτε ότι τα τραγούδια που επιλέγονται —αυτά που στέλνονται στο διαγωνισμό και αυτά που βγαίνουν πρώτα— επιλέγονται με τις πιο δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, άρα αντιμετωπίζετε το γούστο της μάζας (συν μια δόση εθνικιστικής κώφωσης). Όταν φεύγουμε από το γούστο της μάζας, περνάμε στις ιδιαίτερες προτιμήσεις, όπου του ενός του αρέσει το βουνό και του άλλου η θάλασσα. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον μια μουσικολογική ανάλυση που θα μας πει τι είναι αυτό που έχουν τραγούδια σαν το σουηδικό φέτος, το γερμανικό πέρυσι κ.ο.κ. που τα κάνει να ξεχωρίζουν και να τα ψηφίζουν πολλοί λαοί σχεδόν μονοκούκι. Καθώς και μια άλλη ανάλυση που να λέει γιατί δεν μπορείτε να το δείτε εσείς — ο Ζάζουλας ιδιαίτερα, που του αρέσουν και τα γρήγορα.
:)


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καθώς και μια άλλη ανάλυση που να λέει γιατί δεν μπορείτε να το δείτε εσείς — ο Ζάζουλας ιδιαίτερα, που του αρέσουν και τα γρήγορα.


Μα το σουηδικό δεν είχε ΤΙΠΟΤΕ που να μ' αρέσει. Είναι κλασική περίπτωση που με στέλνει για ραδιοζάπινγκ αν βάλει τέτοιο κομμάτι ο σταθμός που ακούω.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Ας πάρουμε ένα τραγούδι που ήρθε λίγο πιο πάνω από τα δικά μας των θέσεων 16 & 17 — και εδώ συμμερίζομαι την άποψη ενός νέου στην τρίτη δεκαετία του που ξέρει από μουσική όλο λίγοι. Το τραγούδι έχει έναν καλό (αν και επαναλαμβανόμενο) ρυθμό, μια άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα βραχνή γυναικεία φωνή, ωραίο πάντρεμα βιολιού και ηλεκτρικής κιθάρας (που ακούγεται καλύτερα στο σιντί απ' ό,τι στο λάιβ). Δεν έχει γκλαμουριά στην εμφάνιση, δεν έχει πολλούς συμμάχους. Εγώ το έχω στα τραγούδια που μπορώ να ξανακούω, ο νέος το είχε ίσως πρώτο. Εσείς;


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

Όταν τέθηκε το θέμα πως η Αλβανή είναι και καλά φωνάρα, αυτό το τραγούδι αποτέλεσε τον δικό μου αντίλογο: Η Rona αναλώθηκε στο να μας πείσει πως έχει φωνή, θάβοντας έτσι ένα ούτως-ή-άλλως όχι-τίποτε-το-ιδιαίτερο κομμάτι —και τελικά μη πείθοντάς μας—, ενώ η Kaliopi έδειξε πως έχει τη φωνή να υποστηρίξει ένα καλά στημένο για Γιουροβίζιον κομμάτι. Το άκουσα ευχάριστα κι ευχαρίστως το ξανάκουγα.


----------



## nimnam (May 27, 2012)

Καλώς σας βρήκα! Ωραία η ιδέα για ανάλυση αλλά μάλλον θα γίνουμε γραφικοί γιατί είναι πάντα υποκειμενικό το τι είναι ωραίο. Το ότι ο κόσμος επιλέγει 1 από 3 ή 5 τραγούδια να πάει δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι έστω και μέτριο 1 από τα 5! (Και στις εκλογές ψηφίζουμε για πρωθυπουργό αλλά δεν σημαίνει πως κάποιος είναι καλός από τους υποψήφιους!). Οπότε το τραγούδι που πάει δεν αντιπροσωπεύει απαραίτητα το γούστο της μάζας (είναι απλά αυτό που θεωρούν λιγότερο χάλια). Για να κάνουμε μια μικρή ανάλυση έστω να πούμε εδώ πως την μουσική βιομηχανία αυτή τη στιγμή τη σπρώχνει η γνώμη 13χρονων έως 16χρονων. Η μόδα λοιπόν τώρα είναι "σκηνική παρουσία"! κλασικά παραδείγματα (μπιονσέ, σακίρα, λοπεζ, lady gaga και πιό τοπικά εδώ ρουβάς κλπ κλπ). Τα λόγια των τραγουδιών δεν παίζουν κανένα ρόλο (κυρίως βογκάνε όλες αυτές εκτός της gaga που βάζει τις μπριζόλες στο κεφάλι), η μουσική κάτω του μετρίου και συχνά χάλια (συνήθως ένα μονότονο μπιτ από ένα synthesizer), και τα σχόλια πάντα : είδες το καινούργιο βίντεο της σακίρα? χορεύει τέλεια! και φαίνεται το κούνημα των γοφών κάτω από το see through φόρεμα! (όχι σπουδαίοι στίχοι, όχι καταπληκτική μελωδία, όχι ωραίο το σολάρισμα του Χ όργανου). Οι MUSE στην αγγλία με καταπληκτικούς και ψαγμένους στίχους, υπέροχη μελωδία και πολλά, πολλά βραβεία, δεν έχουν κάνει ούτε 1 νούμερο 1 ούτε καν στην Αγγλία! για παράδειγμα. Και φυσικά το ελληνικό :κόβουμε φλέβες για το ρουβά! ωραίο παλικάρι, ας γινότανε μοντέλο. (η φωνή είναι 12χρονου κοριτσιού, τα τραγούδια απαίσια και εντελώς παράφωνος!). Το γεγονός είναι πως οι μουσικά καταρτισμένοι δεν είναι αυτοί που ψηφίζουν στις γιουροβίζιον! Στο θέμα gaga είναι που κολλάει και η γιουροβίζιον. Ψηφίζουν μονοκούκι κάτι διαφορετικό. ΟΧΙ κάτι πιο ωραίο αλλά κάτι διαφορετικό. Γι'αυτό και οι γιαγιάδες βγήκαν δεύτερες και όχι τελευταίες. Φυσικά εννοείται και ότι ψηφίζουν όλοι τους γείτονες που συμπαθούν και εμάς οι γείτονες μας αντιπαθούν και είναι και λίγοι οι γείτονές μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Swedish message (από την Άννα Δαμιανίδη στο protagon)


----------



## nimnam (May 28, 2012)

Απόλυτα σεβαστή η άποψη της κυρίας Δαμιανίδη και πολύ ωραία η εξήγηση γιατί η Σουηδία πήρε τόσους πολλούς βαθμούς, αλλά μέχρι και μετά το βράδυ του τελικού η συνέντευξη αυτή σε εφημερίδα της αντιπολίτευσης του Αζερμπαιτζάν 1 μόλις μέρα πριν τον τελικό δεν ήταν γνωστή σε σχεδόν κανέναν από όσους ψήφισαν! Αν είχε διαρρεύσει τέτοια πληροφορία σίγουρα το FB και το twitter θα είχαν πάρει φωτιά σε όλη την Ευρώπη και σίγουρα και στο λογαριασμό όλων μας κάπως θα έφτανε! Όλως περιέργως κανείς δεν γνώριζε και ακόμη και αν είχε τηλεόραση η κυρία Δαμιανίδη δεν θα έβλεπε την είδηση πριν την eurovision γιατί κανένα κανάλι και καμία κουτσομπολίστικη εκπομπή ή οι ειδήσεις δεν το αναφέρανε το Σαββάτο! Οπότε δεν πιστεύω ότι έγινε αυτό που λέει η κυρία Δαμιανίδη, αλλά η πίεση από στοιχήματα και αυτό το καθημερινό με το θέμα των "φαβορί" και το σπρώξιμο από τις γύρω χώρες, και να δώσω και εγώ κάποια πληροφορία εδώ η κοπέλα έχει κάνει αρκετά νούμερο 1 σε όλες τις τριγύρω χώρες και για αυτό πήρε ΌΛΑ τα 12ρια από αυτές και απόδειξη ότι καθώς η Φινλανδία δεν πέρασε στον τελικό, η Νορβηγία βγήκε τελευταία με μόλις 7 βαθμούς και η Δανία 3η από το τέλος με 21! Όποια χώρα ψήφισε Σκανδιναβία, ψήφισε Σουηδία και όχι τις άλλες! Είναι απλό! Εμείς δώσαμε 6! Η δική μας λοιπόν νεολαία γιατί δεν έδωσε 10 ας πούμε? (το 12 κλεισμένο). Όταν ψηφίζουν 42 χώρες και οι 16 από αυτές (μόλις 38%) (πήρε 12 και από Αγγλία, Γαλλία, Βέλγιο, Γερμανία, Ρωσία εκτός των Δανίες, Ολλανδίες κλπ) μόνο δώσανε 12 στη Σουηδία, μάζεψε 192 βαθμούς από εκεί. Ώς φαβορί, πήρε και από 2 εώς 10 από τις περισσότερες χώρες και έτσι βγήκε το πολύ μεγάλο νούμερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Μπορεί και να έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αγαπητέ/αγαπητή nimnam. (Και να σε καλωσορίσω με τη σειρά μου.)


----------



## nimnam (May 28, 2012)

Καλώς σας βρήκα. Μακάρι να έχω άδικο εγώ και δίκιο η κυρία Δαμιανίδη! Ποτέ δεν θα μάθουμε, αλλά τα νούμερα και τα γεγονότα λένε αυτό που έγραψα, όσο και αν θα ήθελα να ισχύει αυτό που λέει η κυρία!


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2012)

Porkcastle said:


> Εγώ πάντως αγαπώ το τούρκικο τραγούδι -και κυρίως το βίντεο. Λες και ξεμπάρκαρε το πλήρωμα από το καράβι του Επιδημαΐς και πήγε κατευθείαν για μασάζ στον οίκο του Littlefinger. Ο τραγουδιστής, δε, άπαιχτος.


Είδα και την Τουρκία στο λάιβ - καλός ο τραγουδιστής, αλλά αυτές οι καθυστερημένες νυχτερίδες που δεν μπορούσαν να πετάξουν και έτρεχαν γύρω γύρω του σαν κοτοπουλάκια ήταν όλα τα λεφτά. Τρία λεπτά γέλιου, άξιζε τον κόπο


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2012)

Κάπως πάει τελικά να τη σώσει την υπόθεση ο Σκουτέρης:


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2012)

Η δημόσια τηλεόραση δεν έχει, λέει, να πληρώσει για τη συμμετοχή μας στη Eurovision 2013. Και είναι πολύ υψηλό το ποσοστό εκείνων που συμφωνούν με την απόφαση της μη συμμετοχής.

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.dolce&id=20197

Οι διαχειριστές της τουριστικής προβολής της χώρας θα πρέπει να το σκεφτούν καλύτερα και να εξετάσουν πώς κάνεις κάποια πράγματα χωρίς να σκορπάς του κόσμου τα λεφτά. Τι γίνεται; Δεν μπορούμε πια να κάνουμε ένα πράγμα της προκοπής σ' αυτή τη χώρα αν δεν ανοίξουν χίλια στόματα από χίλιους φαταούλες; :angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2012)

Από άσχετο σημερινό δημοσίευμα είναι (ή ίσως όχι και τόσο άσχετο -- τεσπα), αλλά ίσως εδώ έχεις μια απάντηση (αγνοώντας τα κόμματα):

Ο κ. Καμίνης, ανέφερε ως παράδειγμα, ότι παρά τις αιματηρές περικοπές,το κάθε παιδί στους δημοτικούς παιδικούς σταθμούς κοστίζει 7.000 ευρώ το χρόνο, πολύ περισσότερο από τους ακριβότερους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2012)

Η ΕΡΤ μπορεί να κάνει ανοιχτό διαγωνισμό αντί απευθείας ανάθεση και να κόψει ηλίθια έξοδα που κάνει αλλού. Δεν είναι δυνατόν ένας κρατικοδίαιτος οργανισμός που πληρώνεται από όλους μας να μην έχει λεφτά να συμμετάσχει σε έναν διαγωνισμό. Έλεος!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από άσχετο σημερινό δημοσίευμα είναι (ή ίσως όχι και τόσο άσχετο -- τεσπα), αλλά ίσως εδώ έχεις μια απάντηση (αγνοώντας τα κόμματα):
> Ο κ. Καμίνης, ανέφερε ως παράδειγμα, ότι παρά τις αιματηρές περικοπές,το κάθε παιδί στους δημοτικούς παιδικούς σταθμούς κοστίζει 7.000 ευρώ το χρόνο, πολύ περισσότερο από τους ακριβότερους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς.


Καλύτερα να κλείσει λοιπόν όλους τους δημοτικούς σταθμούς και να δίνει απευθείας τα (μισά;) χρήματα στους γονείς των παιδιών για να τα στέλνουν σε ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Καλύτερα να κλείσει λοιπόν όλους τους δημοτικούς σταθμούς και να δίνει απευθείας τα (μισά; ) χρήματα στους γονείς των παιδιών για να τα στέλνουν σε ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς.


Ναι, αλλά αυτό σημαίνει απολύσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2012)

Και προσλήψεις στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2012)

Με πολύ μικρότερες αμοιβές (και ανασφάλεια) για το προσωπικό, με συμπίεση του κέρδους των προμηθευτών, με στοχευμένη επιβάρυνση των γονέων (αντί όλων των δημοτών/πολιτών) και με (πόσα, άραγε???) κέρδη για τον ιδιώτη, αλλά και με φόρους επί των κερδών για το δημόσιο. Ε, ναι, το πρόβλημα της χώρας σε μικρογραφία...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...με συμπίεση του κέρδους των προμηθευτών...


Και με συμπίεση (δηλαδή κατάργηση) του κέρδους των τρωκτικών που υπάρχουν σε όλες τις δημόσιες προμήθειες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2012)

Σωστό. Μου διέφυγε... :)

(Αν και ξέρω και για στελεχάρες στον ιδιωτικό τομέα που τα παίρνουν για να διαλέξουν τον άλφα ή τον βήτα προμηθευτή...)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2012)

Οι προμηθευτές θα κερδίζουν ακριβώς τα ίδια, απλώς δεν θα χρεώνουν στο δημόσιο την προμήθεια των τρωκτικών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2012)

Dr, ειδικά για την Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει προς το παρόν ορίζοντας υγιούς επιχείρησης. Τέλεια κατάσταση δεν είναι ο ιδιωτικός, αλλά είναι σαφώς καλύτερη, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την οικονομία του κράτους, το οποίο ειδικά τώρα αντιμετωπίζει τρελά προβλήματα. Το να μιλάμε για μειωμένες αποδοχές υπαλλήλων και αβεβαιότητες είναι _τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2012)

Ας επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα του νήματος.

Η ελληνική συμμετοχή στη Eurovision έφθασε σε παλαιότερες εποχές παχιών αγελάδων να κοστίζει μέχρι και περισσότερο από 1 εκατ. ευρώ. Τα τελευταία χρόνια, σε κλοιό μνημονίων και μέτρων, περιορίστηκε το κόστος γύρω στις 200 χιλιάδες ευρώ.

[...]

Οσον αφορά το επιχείρημα ότι ο διαγωνισμός αποτελεί ένα βήμα προβολής της χώρας, προσωπικά πολύ αμφιβάλλω ότι κάποιοι πείθονται να επισκεφθούν μια χώρα βλέποντας το σύντομο βίντεο που συνοδεύει την παρουσία της στη Eurovision.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_29/11/2012_503278

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι μόνο πόσο κερδίζεις από την παρουσία σου, αλλά και πόσο χάνεις από την απουσία σου. Να πάμε και να αφήσουμε το στίγμα μας δείχνοντας πώς μια χώρα σε κρίση μπορεί να κάνει καλή δουλειά χωρίς να καταξοδευτεί. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, το μέλλον της Ευρώπης πάνω στη λιτότητα θα δομηθεί. Να αρχίσουμε λοιπόν να μαθαίνουμε τα κόλπα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον Νικελ. 

Ως προς το θέμα των παιδικών σταθμών, έχω τεράστιες διαφωνίες με την κουπονοποίηση της παιδείας (το να δίνει το κράτος στους γονείς χρήματα για να στείλουν το παιδί τους σε παιδικό σταθμό/ σχολείο της επιλογής τους). Φυσικά αποτελεί κλασσική εφαρμογή των θεωριών του Φρίντμαν, αλλά δεν είναι ιδεολογική (μόνο) η αντίρρησή μου. Επειδή όμως είναι εκτός θέματος, περιορίζομαι να πω το τελείως πρακτικό, ότι εφόσον το κράτος δεν μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει σε κάθε παιδί θέση σε κρατικό παιδικό σταθμό, πως θα μοιράσει _σε κάθε παιδί_ αυτά τα χρήματα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> εφόσον το κράτος δεν μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει σε κάθε παιδί θέση σε κρατικό παιδικό σταθμό, πως θα μοιράσει _σε κάθε παιδί_ αυτά τα χρήματα;




Τι εννοείς *πώς*; Με τα ίδια κριτήρια που ισχύουν για την εξασφάλιση θέσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2012)

Σε είδα, καπετάνιε. Σημάδεψες καλά... :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι εννοείς *πώς*; Με τα ίδια κριτήρια που ισχύουν για την εξασφάλιση θέσης.



Το κριτήριο first come, first served είναι δίκαιο όταν μιλάμε για οικονομική παροχή;
(διάβασε το Policy Paradox, το έχω συστήσει κι άλλες φορές)


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2012)

Και για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα μας (επειδή χτες είχα πολλή δουλειά και δεν είχα χρόνο να σχολιάσω) έχω την εντύπωση ότι η Γιουροβίζιον στην Ελλάδα είναι το σώου που όλοι σκοτώνονται να δείξουν ότι σνομπάρουν. Αντί να σνομπάρουν τα απογευματινά κουτσομπολίστικα ή κάτι γελοία ρηάλιτι και ψευτοδιαγωνισμούς. 
Σύμφωνα με αυτό η συμμετοχή/ μετάδοση κοστίζει 120.000 ευρώ. 
Όπως είπε ο Ελληγενής πιο πάνω, ας κάνει η ΕΡΤ έναν ανοιχτό διαγωνισμό. Με ψηφοφορία κοινού, με κριτική επιτροπή με ό,τι θέλει. Με δυο κριτικούς να διαλέξουν δέκα τραγούδια για τον διαγωνισμό. Θα γεμίσει μια βραδιά πρόγραμμα με διαφημίσεις. Κι ας πουν από την αρχή ότι οι καλλιτέχνες θα πληρωθούν μόνο τη δημοσιότητα και τα έξοδά τους. Και ας εμφανιστούμε χωρίς χορογραφίες και εφφέ, μόνο ο τραγουδιστής κι άντε και μια χορωδία τρία-τέσσερα άτομα και χωρίς ακροβάτες και λοιπές αηδίες. 

Και γενικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σόι μιζέρια είναι αυτή που έχει πιάσει όλη την Ελλάδα. Ναι, έχει προβλήματα η χώρα, ε, και; Θα πρέπει να πενθούμε κιόλας; Κάποτε ήμασταν φτωχότεροι απ'ό,τι είμαστε τώρα. Και κάποτε είχαμε πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα από τα τωρινά. Αλλά δεν κλαίγαμε από το πρωί ως το βράδυ.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το κριτήριο first come, first served είναι δίκαιο όταν μιλάμε για οικονομική παροχή;
> (διάβασε το Policy Paradox, το έχω συστήσει κι άλλες φορές)


 Όχι, δεν ισχύει first come, first served στους δημοτικούς παιδικούς σταθμούς. Παίζουν ρόλο κοινωνικά και εισοδηματικά κριτήρια. Π.χ. στην Πάτρα: 
Στους Παιδικούς Σταθμούς εγγράφονται παιδιά ηλικίας 2,5 έως την ηλικία εγγραφής τους στο Νηπιαγωγείο. Κατά την εγγραφή επιλέγονται παιδιά εργαζομένων γονέων και παιδιά οικονομικά αδυνάτων οικογενειών, προτιμώμενων εκείνων που έχουν ανάγκη φροντίδας από διάφορα κοινωνικά αίτια, όπως π.χ. παιδιά ορφανά, παιδιά άγαμων μητέρων, διαζευγμένων, παιδιά που προέρχονται από γονείς με σωματική και πνευματική αναπηρία, πολυτέκνων οικογενειών κ.λπ.
​


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2012)

To είδα αυτό και μπορώ να βρω εκατό λόγους γιατί μπορεί να μην δουλέψει, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα: έχω γλωσσικές απορίες. Λέει π.χ. ότι γίνονται δεκτά _παιδιά εργαζομένων γονέων και παιδιά οικονομικά αδύνατων οικογενειών_. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν οι αδύναμες οικογένειες αποτελούνται από άνεργους, γίνονται δεκτά τα παιδιά τους για να έχουν χρόνο αυτοί να ασχολούνται με ό,τι ασχολείται ένας άνεργος; 
Όσο για τα κοινωνικά αίτια, πολύ περίεργα μου φαίνονται. Γιατί χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερη βοήθεια τα παιδιά των διαζευγμένων ή τα ορφανά, όταν όποιος έχει την επιμέλειά τους δεν εργάζεται; 

Προσοχή: δεν είμαι κατά των παιδιών διαζευγμένων ή των ορφανών ή των άνεργων γονιών κλπ. Και ξέρω ότι οι παιδικοί σταθμοί θεωρούνται πλέον απαραίτητο μέρος της εκπαίδευσης και της κοινωνικοποίησης του παιδιού. Αλλά η διατύπωση δίνει λάθος εντύπωση. Ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και γενικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σόι μιζέρια είναι αυτή που έχει πιάσει όλη την Ελλάδα.


Πρώτα Πολωνία και Πορτογαλία, και στη συνέχεια Ελλάδα και Κύπρος. Κι άλλοι λοιπόν σκέφτονται έτσι (ή, μάλλον, κι άλλοι προβληματίζονται για το μήπως η συμμετοχή στη Γιουροβίζιον στέλνει "λάθος" μήνυμα στα κέντρα των οικονομικών αποφάσεων).
http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2012/nov/30/eurovision-withdrawals-not-singing-anymore


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2012)

Στην ουσία, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του κόστους είναι κοστούμια και προώθηση του τραγουδιού. Ας βολευτούν με κανονικά ρούχα και να μην κάνουν τουρ για προώθηση. Τι στο καλό, δεν μπορούμε να συμμετάσχουμε για την συμμετοχή;


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Έχει κι ένα χαράτσι για τη συμμετοχή και την αναμετάδοση (€120,000), ποσό το οποίο φαντάζομαι ότι μπορούν να το μαζέψουν ακόμα και με έρανο μεταξύ των υπαλλήλων της ΕΡΤ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2012)

Ο προϋπολογισμός της ΕΡΤ για το 2013, προβλέπει έσοδα 200 εκ. ευρώ, εκ των οποίων μισθοδοσία είναι τα 77. Όλο και κάπου θα τους βρίσκονται 120 χιλιάρικα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2012)

To ποσό αυτό βγαίνει άνετα από τις διαφημίσεις που παίζονται στα διαλείμματα. 
Πόσα βγάζει η ΕΡΤ όταν αναμεταδίδει π.χ τελικό κυπέλλου; ΟΚ, ξέρω ότι το ποδόσφαιρο είναι άλλη υπόθεση και ότι δεν το μεταδίδει απαραιτήτως η ΕΡΤ αλλά εδώ υπάρχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι μόνο η ΕΡΤ μπορεί να μεταδώσει τη Γιουροβίζιον. Κι επειδή έχει τόσο υψηλή θέαση, οι διαφημίσεις είναι εγγυημένες. ΟΚ, μπορεί πλέον να μην δίνει κανένας 1000 ευρώ το δευτερόλεπτο, όπως κάποτε, αλλά και 250 να δίνουν, με 1000 δευτερόλεπτα διαφημίσεις, δηλαδή με ένα τεταρτάκι διαφημίσεις βγαίνει το κόστος με το παραπάνω. 

Εκτός αν όπως λέει ο Ζαζ πιο πάνω θα στείλει λάθος μήνυμα, δηλαδή ποιό θα πρέπει να είναι το μήνυμα για να ικανοποιηθούν οι δανειστές μας; Ότι αυτομαστιγωνόμαστε καθημερινά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2012)

Αυτό με τα μηνύματα που στέλνονται* πρέπει να άρχισε με τα κινητά. Είναι ηχηρά όταν το τηλέφωνο δεν είναι στο αθόρυβο.


* από τους ψηφοφόρους στους υποψηφίους, από τις κυβερνήσεις σε άλλες κυβερνήσεις, από τις διοικήσεις στους οπαδούς και τούμπαλιν, από τα σωματεία στους υπευθύνους και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2012)

Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2012)

Βορειοελλαδίτικο χιούμορ, ντήαρ ("_Εκτός αν όπως λέει ο Ζαζ πιο πάνω θα στείλει λάθος μήνυμα_").


----------

